# BBQ Ribs



## Bearwoman (Nov 1, 2018)

Saw the picture of  the ribs and went yummy. It was too hot this past summer to BBQ out of doors so I had to cook some in the slowcooker instead.Hopefully next summer it won't be so humid so I can BBQ out of doors.Nothing like cooking some ribs out of doors on the grill or over an open fire.









[IMG]http://i64.tinypic.com/2dbkt9k.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2018)

My husband makes us BBQ St. Louis ribs on the charcoal grill outside, even in winter snow, the grill is on the open back porch.  They always come out tender and delicious, we have them at least twice a year.  When he's not doing ribs, he's doing rib-eye steaks.   Summers by us are never too hot for a nice BBQ meal.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

I love BBQ ribs, even baked.

Also, baked spare ribs with sauerkraut.


----------



## IKE (Nov 2, 2018)

RR I can't handle sauerkraut......as a pup I can recall my mom fixin' sauerkraut and weenies once in awhile for supper and those were the nights that I'd eat a bowl of Fruit Loops or Captain Crunch for supper.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 2, 2018)

IKE said:


> RR I can't handle sauerkraut......as a pup I can recall my mom fixin' sauerkraut and weenies once in awhile for supper and those were the nights that I'd eat a bowl of Fruit Loops or Captain Crunch for supper.


Can't do it either.  Frosted flakes here.  Do love good BBQ!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 2, 2018)

Love bbq ribs, any kind, as long as I’m not the one making them.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 3, 2018)

Well you can buy them now precooked and in a plastic bag filled with sweet and sour sauce.

I just buy the whole package and cook up what I need for a meal.  The package usually lasts me three meals. Usually on sale for about $9 a package.

Always with garlic mashed potatoes.

I need some gravy,


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 3, 2018)

I have used the precooked rib also, they were very good!
Served with a salad and baked potatoes.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2018)

IKE said:


> RR I can't handle sauerkraut......as a pup I can recall my mom fixin' sauerkraut and weenies once in awhile for supper and those were the nights that I'd eat a bowl of Fruit Loops or Captain Crunch for supper.



I've always strongly disliked sauerkraut, too.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 21, 2018)

I've started cooking ribs in the pressure cooker. 25 or 30 minutes and they are so tender. I usually serve them with a small bowl of BBQ sauce to dip them in but they are good with sauerkraut or however you like them.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> I've started cooking ribs in the pressure cooker. 25 or 30 minutes and they are so tender. I usually serve them with a small bowl of BBQ sauce to dip them in but they are good with sauerkraut or however you like them.



I'm toying with the idea of getting another pressure cooker, but in truth it's just a toy to play with, now. I live alone now and no sense in it, really. Won't be canning! Many years ago I used one. 

Larry, is yours stainless steel or aluminum? I'd prefer stainless. I won't be getting an "insta-pot"...I'd use my own stove.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 21, 2018)

I also cook ribs in the pressure cooker, but I also coat them with BBQ sauce and put them under the broiler for a couple of minutes.   They are good but nothing beats the grill!  

RR, I have an Instant Pot and it's really a handy thing to have.   No watching like the stovetop models, and there is a small 3 qt IP for small portions.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I also cook ribs in the pressure cooker, but I also coat them with BBQ sauce and put them under the broiler for a couple of minutes.   They are good but nothing beats the grill!
> 
> RR, I have an Instant Pot and it's really a handy thing to have.   No watching like the stovetop models, and there is a small 3 qt IP for small portions.



CM, putting the ribs under the broiler after cooking sounds like a great idea! LOL, I don't have much else to do, so don't mind checking the stove top.  Thnaks for the tip on thee 3 qt IP.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'm toying with the idea of getting another pressure cooker, but in truth it's just a toy to play with, now. I live alone now and no sense in it, really. Won't be canning! Many years ago I used one.
> 
> Larry, is yours stainless steel or aluminum? I'd prefer stainless. I won't be getting an "insta-pot"...I'd use my own stove.



RR I have an electric pressure cooker. Mine is an AROMA brand which they don't make anymore. I agree with C'M about not having to watch it like a stovetop model.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 22, 2018)

I admire the dedication but it's too much for an apartment dweller. 

Just st by the pre cooked varieties now available.
A real blessing for us old timers who have done their barbecue duties, apron and all.

Barbecues were a woman's invention so she wouldn't have to cook.

Just buy a $1000 dollar bbq and an apron saying best cook in the country. L.O.L.


----------

